# Just got a Red 95 240sx



## ThomasSr20 (May 1, 2002)

I just got a 95 240sx and have alot of question to ask.

I want to know which setup would be the best for 95 240sx

Tein S-tech Springs w/ Kyb Agx shocks Vs Eibach springs w/ Kyb AGx shocks.

Or 

Tein S-tech Springs w/ Tokico adjustable shocks Vs Eibach Springs w/ Tokico adjustable shocks

I also want to know how the car sits with Tein springs Vs Eibach springs.

Could u guys please tell me what setup they like the most and handle the best.

Thanks


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

welcome to nissanforums 

i'm not a big suspension or s14 kid but.. i have heard tht mix and matching different brand springs and shocks are not recommended.. all of those components you have listed are known to perform and i'm sure all of them will work great.. if it was up to me, i would save up a lil more and just get coilovers..they'll perform better than any combos you have listed.


----------



## ThomasSr20 (May 1, 2002)

Thanks


----------

